# Why has my white paint work turned yellow



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

We need more info; what did you paint with exactly, and was it primed first? Saying you painted something and it turned yellow isn't much to go on...latex or oil? MDF or pine?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

do you smoke? might be a stain bleed, and nicotine is a bleeder


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

Is it oil or latex?


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

If it's oil, it almost always yellows after 2 or 3 years. I don't know exactly why, but, I'm sure it has something to do with the oils used to manufacture the paint.


----------



## S. Alton (Jul 6, 2011)

I sanded the old paint down on the wooden pine frames, MDF moulded doors and plasterboard coving, and painted it. The pine skirting boards were newly replaced. I primed them and then painted. The paint is oil based. No one in my house smokes. The paint work has turned yellow after about three months and then again after I painted it for the second time three months later.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

S. Alton said:


> I sanded the old paint down on the wooden pine frames, MDF moulded doors and plasterboard coving, and painted it. The pine skirting boards were newly replaced. I primed them and then painted. The paint is oil based. No one in my house smokes. The paint work has turned yellow after about three months and then again after I painted it for the second time three months later.


White oil paint yellows, it will yellow quicker in darker places and some will yellow quicker than others. When I used to run oil for trim we would give a gallon 2 shots of black, it would slow the yellowing process. Off whites will also help. Like I said some brands yellow quicker than others.


----------

